# O2 Drosselung wg. EU Roaming



## Obeliks (27 Juli 2017)

Angeblich beginnt UK damit wg. kosten bei roaming die Datenrate zu reduzieren.
kann das bei uns auch blühen ?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2017)

https://www.golem.de/news/datenrate-o2-drosselt-mobiles-internet-wegen-eu-roamings-1707-129144.html


Obeliks schrieb:


> kann das bei uns auch blühen ?


Glaskugel schau....


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2017)

Obeliks schrieb:


> kann das bei uns auch blühen ?


Aktuell angeblich nicht: 





			
				T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sprecher _[von Telefonica Deutschland]_ betonte, dass die Aussagen auf das O2-Netz in Deutschland nicht zutreffen würden. >HIER<



Generell kann die Drosselung aber auch hierzulande eintreffen. Das betrifft alle Provider, vor allem die, die ohnehin mit ihren Kapazitäten an der Grenze zum erträglichen für den Kunden rumwurschteln. Telefonica mit seinen Netzen O2 und E-Plus ist Kandidat 1, gefolgt von Vodafone. Vorn dran ist nur die Telekom aber auch nur mit ihrem LTE-Netz.

Und ausserdem, wer glaubt, dass er heute noch mit 3G (UMTS, HSDPA) punktet, ist total auf dem Holzweg - das ist "mobiles Internet zu Fuß!" Alle Provider bauen eigentlich nur noch LTE und für die Zukunft LTE2 aus. Blöd nur, dass da bei dem einen oder anderen der Kapazitätsmangel durchschlägt.

_Ich bin dafür, alle Netzbetreiber zu fusionieren, einen einheitlichen Funkstandard einzuführen und die hinderliche Kartellbehörde abzuschaffen. Anarchie gehört dabei nicht zu meinem Plan._


----------



## Hoening (20 August 2017)

naja die zahlen untereinander 7,60 euro /GB für Roaming
müssen sie wohl irgendwie reinholen


----------

